# VETASSESS Assessment: Employment and Payment Evidences



## Agamy89 (Jan 25, 2019)

Dear colleagues,

I am going to assess my B.Sc. and Ph.D. degrees in VETASSESS as a Life Scientist through the priority process. I have involved in biological research employments before and after my Ph.D. Hence, I want to assess my whole work experience to obtain the Ph.D. and work experience points (about 5 points each). My main issue is the evident documents to demonstrate my work experience before the Ph.D.: I was working as a research assistant and was given regular payments based on my performance. But, there was no official contract between me and my employer. In addition, the taxation assessment, although It was counted from my monthly salary, is hard to be proven. All I can give as evidential documents of this employment are the statement of service from my direct boss, as employment evidence, and Bank statement records my salary recipience in the first and last three months of the employment (showing the name of my employer). I wonder if these could be enough to convince the authorities with my pre-Ph.D. employment.
Let's assume that the answer is yes, I have another inquiry regarding my post-Ph.D. employment: Actually, my Post-Ph.D. profession can give me all the required evidence to demonstrate employment such as service statement, contract, taxation records, bank statements with payroll records ... etc. In case I offer all these documents to demonstrate my post-Ph.D. employment, will this affect the situation of my pre-Ph.D. profession?
Eventually, I thank you for reading my long post and look forward to hearing your precious comments and suggestions.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Why only bank statements of your salary receipts for the first and last three months? That would be a red flag to me. 

You could try with the scant pre-PhD evidence + the post-PhD evidence and see how you do, worst case they would discount your pre-PhD evidence is my understanding, if it doesn't meet their evidence thresholds.


----------



## Agamy89 (Jan 25, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Why only bank statements of your salary receipts for the first and last three months? That would be a red flag to me.
> 
> You could try with the scant pre-PhD evidence + the post-PhD evidence and see how you do, worst case they would discount your pre-PhD evidence is my understanding, if it doesn't meet their evidence thresholds.


Dear PrettyIsotonic,

Thank you so much for your reply. Actually, it is mentioned on the VETASSESS webpage that the bank statement should show at least two payroll payments. I would think if showing the first and last months is evidential to my job completion during the period stated in the reference letter.
Also, it is stated on VETASSESS that, to assess a work experience, Service Statement should be mainly available plus one of the following as payment evidence:-

Payslips (ideally your first and last payslip);
Taxation Records of Assessment (bearing company and applicant name)
Bank Statements showing at least two salary payments, your name and the employer's name; OR
Employment-linked insurance/superannuation records (bearing company and applicant name).

So, in theory, if I used the bank records for my pre-Ph.D. work, it would be sufficient but I am afraid the officer would say that the evidences are not enough, especially after seeing that documents of post-Ph.D. works are complete. Furthermore, I am applying for the priority process which means that the officer might not have time to look into the evidence reliability and do give a negative assessment.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Agamy89 said:


> Dear PrettyIsotonic,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply. Actually, it is mentioned on the VETASSESS webpage that the bank statement should show at least two payroll payments. I would think if showing the first and last months is evidential to my job completion during the period stated in the reference letter.
> Also, it is stated on VETASSESS that, to assess a work experience, Service Statement should be mainly available plus one of the following as payment evidence:-
> ...


If you have the rest of the payslips, I would provide them mate.

My understanding was you don't have payslips, just, "All I can give as evidential documents of this employment are the statement of service from my direct boss, as employment evidence, and Bank statement records my salary recipience in the first and last three months of the employment (showing the name of my employer)." 

If so, it likely will not be enough imho (due to a lack of payslips) - but VETASSESS does have a document checking service you can pay for and check with directly. 

You can try foresee any concern and write a cover letter explaining why you are unable to provide a more complete picture, that is likely what I would have done if I truly had no access to other third party evidence. 

But do keep us updated about the outcome 

Also perhaps worth mentioning, DHA is the final arbiter when it comes to the award of points, here is an excerpt from a visa refusal shared with me recently:

_"With regard to the payslips for the period January 2016 to October 2018 whilst I place some weight on these documents as evidence of the applicant's remuneration, 11 payslips as evidence of income claimed employment for the said period is grossly inadequate."_

That is presumably one payslip per quarter - and the CO had similar comments for most employment episodes.

Unfortunately this applicant wasn't asked for more documents, or issued a NJL - just a straight up visa refusal. 

If you have the evidence, just submit it me thinks.


----------



## Agamy89 (Jan 25, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you have the rest of the payslips, I would provide them mate.
> 
> My understanding was you don't have payslips, just, "All I can give as evidential documents of this employment are the statement of service from my direct boss, as employment evidence, and Bank statement records my salary recipience in the first and last three months of the employment (showing the name of my employer)."
> 
> ...





PrettyIsotonic said:


> Dear PrettyIsotonic,
> 
> Thank you so much for this detailed reply. Actually, I can simply request from the bank a statement showing all my employer transactions from the first until the last month of my employment. The employer had sent me the salary at regular monthly intervals so I think it won't be a big deal. For payslips, I am not sure the company will offer it to me but I will try to get. I will think of the documents check service offered by VETASSESS as well. It is more secured to confirm from the authorities themselves that everything is on the right track. Thank you for this advice.
> 
> BUT, you have pointed out a very important thing, regarding the CO decision. As you know, the ultimate goal for assessing these working years is claiming the awarded points for the work experience. So, assuming the worse happened and I failed to get the payslips, will my claim to CO be exposed to failure even though I showed regular bank transactions of my employer from the first until the last month of the profession? Your comment will be valuable to prepare well for the next step. Actually, the case you had mentioned is shocking and of course, no one will easily accept falling in the same end.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Agamy89 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Dear PrettyIsotonic,
> ...


----------



## Agamy89 (Jan 25, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Agamy89 said:
> 
> 
> > If you can get the full bank statement that would be great.
> ...


----------



## Agamy89 (Jan 25, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Agamy89 said:
> 
> 
> > If you can get the full bank statement that would be great.
> ...


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Agamy89 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Dear PrettyIsotonic,
> ...


----------



## Agamy89 (Jan 25, 2019)

SG said:


> Agamy89 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Agamy,
> ...


----------

